# New smilies



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not sure how the smilies work or how easy it is to add a new one, but I was on a forum once that had a vomiting smilie, and it was hilarious. It was the profile of a smilie, and every second or so, he would vomit. 

It would have been funny, for example, in the thread where people said they hated Miracle Whip. Having a little vomiting smilie under that staement would have been funny.:rofl:


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

kindi said:


>


lmao


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

kindi said:


>


Where do you get this? Is it available here and I just overlooked it?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

it's just a GIF file, do an image search on google


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

southbound said:


> Where do you get this? Is it available here and I just overlooked it?


It's an animated gif. Do an internet search on "animated emoticons"

Here's one example of many.

Free Animated Emoticons For MSN Messneger

When you find one you like, add it to any post by surrounding it's url with IMG tags.

If you need further instructions, then ask away.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

To elaborate on the post above, here is an example from Free Smilies and Avatars | Planet Smilies . com

I have swapped out the square brackets for French braces. So just keep in mind that you will want to use not {img} as in the example.

{img}http://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/sick/sick0021.gif{/img}

If done correctly, this is what you will get:

[img]http://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/sick/sick0021.gif


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

You can even create your own smiley!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Deejo said:


> To elaborate on the post above, here is an example from Free Smilies and Avatars | Planet Smilies . com
> 
> I have swapped out the square brackets for French braces. So just keep in mind that you will want to use not {img} as in the example.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the one I was talking about. Thanks for the info! I'm going to test it out


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a very funny thread, I will have to check some of those out & use them more often. :smthumbup:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

kindi said:


> You can even create your own smiley!


Cool!!! :smthumbup:


----------

